# Ladue 4/5 EPIC DAY!!



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Got out today on a scouting mission with WilliamOnica and oh boy did the big girls have their feedbags on today!! Wasn't really expecting too much, but much happened! Got on the water around 10 and by 10:15 had a 4 1/2lb'er in the boat. Figured that was it, I don't have a ton of confidence at Ladue when the water's cold. With confidence now at an all time high we went on to catch 4 more and most of them were BIG. Finished up our day with two 4.5lb'ers, one 3lb'er, one 2lb'er and Bill threw in a 22" 5.5lb'er as the kicker! Been fishing there for going on 9 years and have NEVER had a day like this! I wonder why there wasn't a Spring Open on Ladue this year, it's typically a great cold water lake! (had to Nip). Pics as proof.....


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Great fish guys!

Like the shoreline blacked out in a couple of those, must be for Nip!!!


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

ha i was out there and i wish i had similar luck, i got skunked!!! where ddi u catch those and what on if u dont mind me asking, cuz i thought i tried everything


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Great day there guys. That's the type you dream of. Now if they are there when your in a tournament. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

hammer40 said:


> ha i was out there and i wish i had similar luck, i got skunked!!! where ddi u catch those and what on if u dont mind me asking, cuz i thought i tried everything


All South, some waaay South. The dirtier the water the bigger the fish! All caught on your typical Springtime baits! Tournament coming soon, don't want anyone to know my "secret" spots


----------



## hammer40 (Mar 13, 2009)

ParmaBass said:


> All South, some waaay South. The dirtier the water the bigger the fish! All caught on your typical Springtime baits! Tournament coming soon, don't want anyone to know my "secret" spots


understand, nice job man wish i wouldve had remotely similar luck


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> All South, some waaay South. The dirtier the water the bigger the fish! All caught on your typical Springtime baits! Tournament coming soon, don't want anyone to know my "secret" spots


Hey Jeff, nice day! Huter was there and had similar luck, with a 6 lost at the boat. Wait til you see what happened at Moggie! It must have been the day...


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Dang i say you had a nice day !!! Just getting one of those brutes is nice Landing four more is Excellant .Way to kick off the year ....And i stayed home and did yard work


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

Dang, nice fish. Caught a couple from a local pond, nothing like those!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

way to go PB. Careful not to leave it all in the gym, lol.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Was nice to meet you jeff. was a great day. thanks for not saying anything about the 8 inch bass i caught . I think we are going to have a fun season even if we wasted all our luck yesterday


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I wish pymie was like that yesterday, Only got 2 hits the entire day.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

thats the way to kick off spring!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm calling *B.S.*!!!!!!!! I've fished with Billy boy before - and he doesn't bring ANY kicker fish (or ANY fish for that matter) to the boat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Great day of fishing. Congrats.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

epic son, epic


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

Whats the boating restrictions on LaDue. Can I take my bass boat or is it electric motor only? 

I just googled it. Electric only. Can I pull up my motor and use the trolling motor?


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

i believe u have to take off motor and gas tank to run there. i know gas tank for sure. i wondered same thing and was told motor and tank had to come off so figured it would be easier to throw n a little jon boat or something.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> I'm calling *B.S.*!!!!!!!! I've fished with Billy boy before - and he doesn't bring ANY kicker fish (or ANY fish for that matter) to the boat!!!!!!!!!


Oh he caught that big girl all right!! Absolutely hilarious reaction too, still makes me laugh. I've seen people catch big fish before, but not like this! All I heard was "oh my" and then silence, I turned around and it was like that scene from Jaws when Brody was chumming and finally see's the shark for the first time, "your gonna need a bigger boat"!! Classic moment!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

LOL after i seen that huge mouth coming up under my bait ,and said OH MY. i was just praying she stayed hooked up. Skarfer maybe if you but the boat where the fish were i woud of caught a fish with you LOL


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

OUTSTANDING! ...and I love the photoshop!

EVERY year a spring open...every year, folks go home cold and cussing...one 14"er won it last year, I had to "chip draw" the rest...now this 

If anyone wants to run Parma for his money, first Qualifier on the entry level low cost La"DO"BASS series begins April 18th, info here:

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Nice job guys!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks! The photoshop is for the 755 "lurkers"!! Hey Nip did you get my Email?


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> OUTSTANDING! ...and I love the photoshop!
> 
> EVERY year a spring open...every year, folks go home cold and cussing...one 14"er won it last year, I had to "chip draw" the rest...now this
> 
> ...


That's the best part. Workin hard for those fish. Hopefully it won't be snowing on the 18th!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

So when are you taking me out? Nice pics! I'm sure it feels good to be able to lip a fish for a pic now!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Whenever, just don't expect to catch this many big fish! They're now calling for 6-12" of snow in the Ladue area, that should get them going! Tis the season to lip fish!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

Good job PB and Will,
Geez, ya could have stopped on the way by and helped me clean the boat to top the day off LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish parma.....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Fishers of Men said:


> Good job PB and Will,
> Geez, ya could have stopped on the way by and helped me clean the boat to top the day off LOL


Heck with cleaning, you could of stopped by and picked me up to fish!!!!!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Oh my ..... Great job ParmaBass. I'm guessing the water was high enough?

Those are some pigs. Nice job on the big brute williamonica0214.

Shaping up for another great season !!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Water level was in pretty good shape, not completely full, but real close!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

now that is why your signature should be 'i have 99 problems but pre spawn females ain't one'

way to wack em' !


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Holy crap...nice fish!!!!! Now I see why you are called ParmaBass. Great job.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

was a great day for sure. I just hope once the season starts i can get more then one fish to help our weight


----------

